# Statue: ανδριάντας vs.  άγαλμα



## bearded

Hello

I would like to know if the substantives   ανδριάντας and  άγαλμα  are fully interchangeable or, if there is a difference, in which context each one of them should be preferably used.  Replies are welcome both in English or Greek.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## apmoy70

Hi bearded, in reality they're interchangeable, although we tend to use ανδριάντας for the bust instead of προτομή in everyday language


----------



## Perseas

Άγαλμα is a generic term, like "statue" -I think- in English, and it's a common word. It's a productive word: _αγαλματάκι, αγαλματίδιο_. It can be used metaphorically: _έμεινε άγαλμα-s/he was astonished._
I'd say ανδριάντας is a type of άγαλμα. It's the sculpture that represents a person-mostly a prominent one-, while άγαλμα can be used also for animals. Also, ανδριάντας is a more special term pertaining usually to historical or artistic contexts, it's used seldom in everyday language.
But the meanings of these words overlap and they can be used interchangeably.


----------



## apmoy70

Perseas said:


> Άγαλμα is a generic term, like "statue" -I think- in English, and it's a common word.
> I'd say ανδριάντας is a type of άγαλμα. It's the sculpture that represents a person-mostly a prominent one-, while άγαλμα can be used also for animals. Also, ανδριάντας is a more special term pertaining usually to historical or artistic contexts, seldom in everyday language.
> But the meanings of these words overlap and they can be used interchangeably.


That's true of course, but I think it has come to mean simply the bust nowadays. I blame TV journos for this, they often use ανδριάντας for προτομή


----------



## διαφορετικός

In this dictionary, ανδριάντας is described as an honorable *ολόσωμο* άγαλμα of a famous person, which would mean that it is not a bust.


----------



## bearded

A further question:
According to Wiktionary, the etymology of  ανδριάντας  is from Anc.Greek anér -andròs (Mod.Greek ándhras) - as I suspected - ,so originally it meant ''statue of a man''.  But nowadays the term can also mean statue of a woman, right?  Or would you prefer  άγαλμα for a woman?


----------



## ianis

It is a bit confusing, this article in Wikipedia considers wrong the modern use of άγαλμα for representations of mortals which it says should be only used for statues of gods and demigods but goes on using it as an umbrella word for all. It also mentions the σύμπλεγμα, a statue with more than one figure


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> A further question:
> According to Wiktionary, the etymology of  ανδριάντας  is from Anc.Greek anér -andròs (Mod.Greek ándhras) - as I suspected - ,so originally it meant ''statue of a man''.  But nowadays the term can also mean statue of a woman, right?  Or would you prefer  άγαλμα for a woman?


Originally for men, but nowadays it can be used for both genders. In the Greek wikipedia, it reads " Έφιππος επιχρυσωμένος ανδριάντας της Ιωάννας της Λωρραίνης" :







ianis said:


> It is a bit confusing, this article in Wikipedia considers wrong the modern use of άγαλμα for representations of mortals which it says should be only used for statues of gods and demigods but goes on using it as an umbrella word for all. It also mentions the σύμπλεγμα, a statue with more than one figure


It's confusing, indeed. In the 6th c. BC άγαλμα might have that meaning. Nowadays, it can refer to any sculpture which represents (ancient) gods, persons or animals.


----------



## bearded

One last question:  do you usually pronounce _andhriá*n*das _or _andhriádas_?


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> One last question:  do you *usually* pronounce _andhriá*n*das _or _andhriádas_?


[anðriándas]


----------



## ioanell

Hi,


ianis said:


> It is a bit confusing, this article in Wikipedia considers wrong the modern use of άγαλμα for representations of mortals which it says should be only used for statues of gods and demigods but goes on using it as an umbrella word for all.



Now, you can read the article in Άγαλμα - Βικιπαίδεια, as I (user 77.69.79.253) modified it on 26 March 2021, 22.02', 22.38' and 23.25' (initial definition, Τύποι αγαλμάτων and Ιστορία της χρήσης των αγαλμάτων).


----------



## ianis

ioanell said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Now, you can read the article in Άγαλμα - Βικιπαίδεια, as I (user 77.69.79.253) modified it on 26 March 2021, 22.02', 22.38' and 23.25' (initial definition and Τύποι αγαλμάτων).


Thanks if I remember correctly the previous entry you also changed it to make a distinction between γλυπτική προσωπογραφία and προτομή/ μπούστο?


----------

